# Opinions on Nose Piercings



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey so I want to get some opinions on nose piercings from some people. I love the look of nostril piercings and I want one like the one Slash has but I have concerns on a lot of stuff about them. First off being I don't want to get a job in the future with a hole in my nose because that doesn't look professional and if I'm right the hole doesn't close up. Also I don't want to get a scar on my face if something happens with it. I think it would be cool to have when I'm out with friends or things like that but I want to look professional at work and school. I do like belly rings but they are super dangerous so I know that's a no no but this is right in the middle of the face which is both blessing and curse. I have heard of clear retainers that hide it but my concern is with that it will still be noticeable does anyone know if that works? Does anyone have one and like it? (Sorry if this is posted somewhere else)


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

If you are having any doubts about having a hole in your nose and it looking non-professional, then don't get it. However, that being said, (and this is just a personal opinion) if you've only got one piercing in your head (not counting ears) I don't think it's going to affect your look in the professional world. Now, if you go all crazy and wind up looking like you fell face first into a tackle box, that's a different story.....


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I worked in several places and noone had piercing in nose (or any other part of the head besides traditional ones in ears). In at least one company wearing one was against the policy. I agree with it, because IMHO it looks unprofessional.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

Got nose pierced and love it.
I will never take it out (well, until im older anyway) but its just something different about me.

If you are that worried about your career dont get one, however there are ways you can go around it.
-Get a clear bar (still visible, but taes a bit of looking)
-Put a bandaid over it
-Or take it out all together (eg i would take my out for work which could be up to 8 hours and the hole wouldnt close. However i couldnt do this until I had my nose periced for over a year)

The hole will close, but will take some time.
Also invets in L bars, curved bars hurt to take out and if it gets caught on anything my bar will just fall out. No pain or anything - just need to buy another bar.

Im guess im lucky that in my career I can get away with a nose piercing but again, if you are that worried and are in a highly professional career, dont get it.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

It's up to you. 

While, in Australia at least, you're not meant to be able to discriminate against someone because of such things, it happens all the time. People will judge you because of how you look, but this isn't just limited to piercings.

If you really want it get it. As mentioned before, there are many products you can use to hide it, and even though a clear one is visible, you'd be surprised how little people actually notice. Also, a nose piercing has less negative associations than other facial piercings I think. You can always take it out, and probably only have minimal scarring. 

Why do you think naval piercings are so dangerous? I had one for years.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I had mine done for about 8 months. I liked it, but kept ripping it out while sleeping. So it never healed properly. When I took it out, it closed up very quickly. There is no scar and your can't tell I ever had it done.


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Saskia the reason I think they are so dangerous is because the piercing is right by your artery in your stomach. That is really dangerous when if it gets infected and people can die from it or be put in the hospital. Adding this too my dad is a doctor and mom an RN and they have almost put someone in the hospital because their navel piercing had gotten infected. To me that makes me never want to get one even though I like the look. But I know a lot of people who have them but to me its way to risky. 




So this is my question if I end up not wanting it after years of having it will it heal over? And the more I think of it I really want one.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a tiny diamond in my nose. Love it! I forgets its there. If done right can be a classy look IMO.


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

I work for a fortune 500 company and my previous employer was also a fortune 500 company. Both companies have policies against facial piercings. Although at my specific location, people probably wouldn't care, it could be an issue down the road if someone wore one. Besides, are you really being that different by getting your nose pierced? It's not at all uncommon. How many "soccer moms" have tattoo's now? It's the "in thing". I have a cousin who claims to be an anarchist but he's friends with my Grandma on facebook. haha


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, I have a navel one too. And I think I am kinda conservative ha ha.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> I worked in several places and noone had piercing in nose (or any other part of the head besides traditional ones in ears). In at least one company wearing one was against the policy. I agree with it, because IMHO it looks unprofessional.


Just FYI....in the US, employers are allowed to enforce dress codes as long as they don't violate the sexual, religious, and racial discrimination laws. In my 35 years in business, none have permitted visible piercings (or tattoos) in the workplace.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Ah, piercings and tattoos. I've had several piercings. I have a tattoo and it won't be the last.



Mary Liz said:


> First off being I don't want to get a job in the future with a hole in my nose because that doesn't look professional and if *I'm right the hole doesn't close up.*


It depends on how long you've had it. I had a nose piercing and loved it. Then I joined the military and it had to be removed. :lol: But it did close up despite the fact I had it in for over a year. There is no scar there. Unless you saw a picture of me, you would have never known there was a piercing there.

And even if it didn't close up, when I took the piercing out the hole was not noticeable unless you were right up on my face. But because of the location, if you decided you didn't want it anymore all you have to do it take is out. It should heal after a while.

As far as professionalism, it depends on your particular job and location. As it is everywhere in the world some locations are more open to different things. Where I'm from it's honestly not that abnormal to see a female with a nostril piercing. It's not abnormal to see visible tattoos. Heck, my dogs' Vet has them! As long as someone doesn't have a face full of metal or vulgar tattoos I personally don't find it unprofessional. It's their form of expression and I can give a hoot about it as long as they do their job good.

But to each their own.


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Houston said:


> It depends on how long you've had it. I had a nose piercing and loved it. Then I joined the military and it had to be removed. :lol: But it did close up despite the fact I had it in for over a year. There is no scar there. Unless you saw a picture of me, you would have never known there was a piercing there.


That's nice to know because I have been thinking well what if I like it right now but then have a change in what I like.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> I worked in several places and noone had piercing in nose (or any other part of the head besides traditional ones in ears). In at least one company wearing one was against the policy. I agree with it, because IMHO it looks unprofessional.





Bearkiller said:


> I work for a fortune 500 company and my previous employer was also a fortune 500 company. Both companies have policies against facial piercings.





PaintHorseMares said:


> Just FYI....in the US, employers are allowed to enforce dress codes as long as they don't violate the sexual, religious, and racial discrimination laws. In my 35 years in business, none have permitted visible piercings (or tattoos) in the workplace.


Exactly....

You do not see too many Lawyers, Doctors, Pharmacists, Bankers, Executives or even highly paid Secretaries, Assistants, etc. with visible Tattoos and Piercings.
But if your life's ambition is to work at McDonalds, Walmart or a Convenience store, then that is someones choice.

No offense, just my opinion, but I have met too many beautiful women that ruined their *Natural Beauty* with Nose Rings, Tats and Studs in the Lips or Eyebrows.



.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I think small ones are cute. If I was younger, I'd get one. 



Adam said:


> Now, if you go all crazy and wind up looking like you fell face first into a tackle box, that's a different story.....


That's the funniest thing I've read today! I did go fishing this afternoon, glad I didn't nose dive into my tackle box.


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Dear people who comment on this post it urks my nerves in a HUGE way when people post about working at Mc. Donalds, Walmart, ect.. Post anything but can you please refrain from mentioning those types of jobs or careers in future posts. I'm (I don't have but 1 set of piercings in the lower part of my ear 1 hole in each) way smarter and many people are that want or have piercings are. That is degrading. Sorry but that is a way to get on my bad side and I don't mean to come off as rude but that is not something I like to see said or typed period. I want to get opinions on peoples views on this and I like everyone's views but please refrain in the future.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Mary Liz said:


> Dear people who comment on this post it urks my nerves in a HUGE way when people post about working at Mc. Donalds, Walmart, ect.. Post anything but can you please refrain from mentioning those types of jobs or careers in future posts. I'm (I don't have but 1 set of piercings in the lower part of my ear 1 hole in each) way smarter and many people are that want or have piercings are. That is degrading. Sorry but that is a way to get on my bad side and I don't mean to come off as rude but that is not something I like to see said or typed period. I want to get opinions on peoples views on this and I like everyone's views but please refrain in the future.


Mary,

My post was directed at you, I was agreeing with 3 previous posters about looking Professional in Fortune 500 companies and how many Higher paying jobs frown on Nose Rings, Tats and other items.

My analogy was one in which was a comparison of High Paying Jobs and Low Paying Jobs....

When someone asks for opinions on Nose Rings, they should realized everyone's opinions may not match theirs and take constructive criticism like an adult.


.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> Mary,
> 
> My post was *NOT* directed at you, I was agreeing with 3 previous posters about looking Professional in Fortune 500 companies and how many Higher paying jobs frown on Nose Rings, Tats and other items.
> 
> ...


Typo added the word *not* .... sorry


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

I do take constructive criticism and have been because of the previous posts I can see everyone's points here. That analogy I don't like because I have had that thrown at me before for no reason at all except the woman didn't like me apparently so I dislike that analogy greatly. I'm also concerned of being professional in professional jobs. I'm not mad at all and I see everyone's point and if I got a professional job in the future I would take it out or hide it to the best of my ability "if" I ever get it to begin with. We all have our differences and I'm weird because that is just one of my idiosyncrasies. Don't mean to offend you and I see your point.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

No offense taken 



.


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

And I apologize if it sounds like I'm rude sorry I'm really not trying to be ....SouthernTrailsGA you have a really good point. I agree in a lot of situations it is not a good thing to have because it does look unprofessional to some people/ employers. Thanks for the opinion the other comment I made was in general to everyone in the future posts that I thought I should address and I don't want it to seem like I was saying it to you because that is really not what I meant by it.


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks(computer didn't refresh until after I made that post right then and then I saw the other post urg)


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't understand how its "different" if everyone has one.


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Missy May said:


> I don't understand how its "different" if everyone has one.


I don't really mean it to be different I really like how it looks and I just want one. I don't know of very many people close to me that have nose piercings a couple maybe three. I don't know if that explains what you don't understand or not.:?:


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Mary Liz said:


> I don't really mean it to be different I really like how it looks and I just want one. I don't know of very many people close to me that have nose piercings a couple maybe three. I don't know if that explains what you don't understand or not.:?:


I was being somewhat facetious. Body piercing or tatoos are odd to me and I don't think they enhance anyone's appearance. Different strokes for different folks. Tattos could be useful, for example if used for medical designations. Other than that, why make it perminent? Same with piercing, why not glue it on? 

As far as not knowing anyone close to you w one, you might move someday. They are very common in some areas.


----------



## Pen (Apr 26, 2012)

I have had my nose pierced for about 5 years and I currently have a nose ring in. 
Where I am from some places will employ you with a small stud in, but it depends entirely on what the job is. For example, in a fast food restaurant they will not allow you to wear one unless it is covered by a plaster. Some places also let you wear retainers (a clear stud) as they are barely visible unless you're looking at it close up (you can cover them in foundation to make it look more skin coloured). The hole is not that visible if you take the jewellery out, especially if you wear foundation. I used to take mine out every day for school and anybody from school who would see me out always used to ask me when I got my nose pierced because they had never noticed anything there before.
The problem with nose piercings is that they take a long time to heal properly, mine took just over a year. I suggest if you do plan on getting it pierced you do it when you have a break from school/work because you're not supposed to change/take out the jewellery until you've had the piercing for at least 6 weeks. It WILL get irritated and sore if you take it out and put it back in again throughout the day until it is fully healed. 
I also have my belly pierced (I did have it done twice at the bottom, but they unfortunately rejected so now I only have the top part done). Even though they are surface piercings and have a higher risk than some other piercings of rejecting they are usually good. I don't know anyone who has had any severe problems. The key is to clean it properly and not touch it. A lot of the time belly piercings get sore because people touch and play with them which spreads germs and unsettles the healing process which will make the skin reject it. If you're riding horses whilst it's still healing be especially careful when mounting and dismounting as the last thing you want is for the piercing to get caught.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 28, 2012)

I haven't read all of the posts, you may have said how old you are and what your ambitions are and where you are in your pursuit of a career? My opinion isn't any different than others that have recommended against it, my personal taste, don't like them at all. 

I did many things when I was growing up without too much forethought, now I can look back and can see that I wasn't very wise with some of my decisions. I've also found that opportunity present themselves and when you least expect it, that could apply in your social and professional life. How you act or look today could impact someone decisions tomorrow. 

I'm sure that you're a beautiful young lady just as you are, why do you need an extra hole in your head? :?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> Exactly....
> 
> You do not see too many Lawyers, Doctors, Pharmacists, Bankers, Executives or even highly paid Secretaries, Assistants, etc. with visible Tattoos and Piercings.
> But if your life's ambition is to work at McDonalds, Walmart or a Convenience store, then that is someones choice.
> ...


I don't know...I looked on the net and it appears that neither Walmart nor McDonalds allow visible piercings or tattoos.

I have worked at a lot of places over the years, and have never worked anywhere that permitted visible piercings or tattoos. I don't know why anyone would limit their career choices that way, but to each his/her own...


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I personally have two piercings and 3 tattoes. Only one tattoo can be seen. (It is on my wrist). I have my nose and lip pierced, but rarely wear my nosering anymore and will probably let it close up.

I've never had any problems with people finding me unprofessional. Even in the horse world. Usually they meet me, speak with me, and find out that my appearance has nothing to do with the quality of my work. Piercings and tattooes are really not uncommon anymore. In fact, I find it a little more rare to find people without them. =D

Just my opinion though.

Also, the clear retainers DO work. If you decide to get it pierced, just take very good care of it to begin with and keep rotating the ring. I'd suggest a ring instead of a stud to begin with as the studs tend to fall out and not heal properly whereas a ring allows you to turn it frequently and will stay in no matter what.

Hope that helps.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I think they are rather cute on the right nose  maybe for your job you can get one that looks like a mole and put it in. I know my niece has one like that for her monroe piercing


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

Do not take other people's experiences into account as to whether or not it will leave a scar. That depends on your own skin. I'm sure if I got one it would leave a scar, as I still have scars on my hand from where Kelly C. turned around around and dug her fingernails into my hand in second grade! I wouldn't get a nose piercing because I have many allergies and blow my nose a LOT during some seasons, and just think it would be too messy!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Okey, Dokey Petoftheday. Thats just a tiny bit more info than I think I can handle.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I've had mine pierced for almost 6 years now, during that time I've worked 4 years as a Paraprofessional in an Pre-K classroom and a year as an intern over seeing all youth programs for Air Force Reserve and Air Nation Guard teens across the country, I met 3 and 4 star generals IN the Pentagon numerous times with my nose ring in, and was actually given a compliment by a general's wife over lunch...I don't think a small stud is a huge deal when it comes to looking professional. I would rather have someone with a small nose stud with a fantastic attitude and was hard working than someone who just looked the part and slid by with their job duties.....Just because I have a piercing doesn't mean I'm unprofessional. Professionalism is also about a person's character and attitude, not just the way they look. 

Being "coined" by the Air Force Chief of Services, Air Force Reserve..with my nose ring in.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> Just because I have a piercing doesn't mean I'm unprofessional. Professionalism is also about a person's character and attitude, not just the way they look.


No, so long as you apply that reasoning to all people, all the time then it is sound. Me, I believe everyone needs to make judgements to stay alive; I don't tell my daughter to pick up hitch hikers, talk to strangers, or get in the car w anyone that asks her to. But, if you do - thats great! After all, just b/c someone is a hitchhiker doesn't mean they are a bad person, perhaps they just ran out of gas, or something.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Missy May said:


> No, so long as you apply that reasoning to all people, all the time then it is sound. Me, I believe everyone needs to make judgements to stay alive; I don't tell my daughter to pick up hitch hikers, talk to strangers, or get in the car w anyone that asks her to. But, if you do - thats great! After all, just b/c someone is a hitchhiker doesn't mean they are a bad person, perhaps they just ran out of gas, or something.


I'm not saying that I do apply that reasoning to every aspect of my life, I simply said that just because I have a piercing doesn't mean I'm unprofessional. Everyone, I don't care who you are, judges people they meet in life, we all do it..Does that make it right? No, but you can't stop those people from judging you. If someone is a hard worker, honest, and has good work ethic and attitude, a small piercing shouldn't be what holds that person back. That's how I feel about this whole situation. You make yourself who you are, no one is going to do it for you and if you let people try to lead your life they'll take advantage of you and you'll never be in control of your own future...If in the future I should have to take my piercing out for a job, I MAY..but I don't look at someone with piercings and think "Oh I bet they're lazy..they do drugs...I bet they have tattoos...They must not have a job..Why would they want that piercing??" I don't think like that...If someone wants a piercing..so what? It's THEIR body and their decision on whether or not to have the piercing or tattoo..

OP, as far as blowing your nose and it coming out..I've never had that happen..Nor does it collect nasty little things.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A waitress asked her boss about getting a nose piercing. Boss said it was fine as long as she never touched it while at work. She was waiting tables and continually touching her nose which resulted in a warning. The next day same thing. She was fired. Whenever I see a ring thro the bottom of the nostrils I find myself thinking about snapping on a lead shank. Sorry, can't help it.


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Drumrunner that's so cool about meeting the generals and others in the pentagon. I feel the same way about people's piercings its all about attitude. I have several friends with many tattoos and piercings but they are really nice and not 'freaks' like some people would think they are if they looked at the cover of the book w/out reading any pages. I want to be clear on this -so you don't think I'm taking sides or bias toward one view point- I'm looking at everyone's comments and I'm seeing all the different POVs on this and not taking and comparing my views with y'all's views. (<basically every comment I look at it and see you guys different perspectives) So feel free to post how ya feel about it so I know the good, bad, and the ugly depending on what you think about it.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> . ..but I don't look at someone with piercings and think "Oh I bet they're lazy..they do drugs...I bet they have tattoos...They must not have a job..Why would they want that piercing??" I don't think like that...If someone wants a piercing..so what? It's THEIR body and their decision on whether or not to have the piercing or tattoo..


Actually, I don't think of people w nose piercings as lazy or whatnot, most I have met cannot speak correct english. That wasn't a pre-determined judgement - it is an observation. Its kind of like if every person that one ever met with a tattoo and a few missing teeth was involved in pit bull fighting....one might view all people that have tattoos and missing teeth in a very unfavorable light. But, it doesn't mean that ALL people fitting that description are among the lowest forms of life. Why should one care? Its their decision to judge them and do w their mind what they choose.

I personally feel anyone that wants one should have at it, get 10 if they want... but they should expect and understand that some will judge them, and some might not want to hire them - and those w piercing most certainly should not judge these people for their decision to judge. It is a decision to get one, not a birth defect.


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Missy May-True it is something that you get and you live with. To some it is an art and to some classy and to some trashy. People have the right to judge. A nose ring or not people have flaws and some may think that nose rings denote trashiness but also their are the purest looking people that are pure evil or are even crazier than the ones with the nose ring. Some look down on it but some like it. So in the end everything has effects be they little or big some like some hate and some don't care.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Missy May said:


> Actually, I don't think of people w nose piercings as lazy or whatnot, most I have met cannot speak correct english. That wasn't a pre-determined judgement - it is an observation. Its kind of like if every person that one ever met with a tattoo and a few missing teeth was involved in pit bull fighting....one might view all people that have tattoos and missing teeth in a very unfavorable light. But, it doesn't mean that ALL people fitting that description are among the lowest forms of life. Why should one care? Its their decision to judge them and do w their mind what they choose.
> 
> I personally feel anyone that wants one should have at it, get 10 if they want... but they should expect and understand that some will judge them, and some might not want to hire them - and those w piercing most certainly should not judge these people for their decision to judge. It is a decision to get one, not a birth defect.


I think you and I are talking about the same exact thing..just in another way and it's seeming as though we're having a debate... We both agree that people judge, there's no stopping that..We also agree that just because of one's appearance they may be seen as something they aren't..If the OP wants a piercing, she needs to think about what others who don't know her may think of her..And if she's prepared to take that on, so be it. Get the piercing, I love mine and have a few others..

My whole point was that someone can have a piercing, be professional, and work in a professional environment.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I've had mine for close to 3 years now  

Love it to death. In my opinion, you should hire somebody for their skills and abilities and not the way they dress. Unfortunately, that's not the way it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Mary Liz said:


> Missy May-True it is something that you get and you live with. To some it is an art and to some classy and to some trashy. People have the right to judge. A nose ring or not people have flaws and some may think that nose rings denote trashiness but also their are the purest looking people that are pure evil or are even crazier than the ones with the nose ring. Some look down on it but some like it. So in the end everything has effects be they little or big some like some hate and some don't care.


Thats well put. I have never had to work w the public, so, there has never been a large audience in my professinal life to which I could make an attire statement. I find piercings and whatnot "interesting", in-as-much as - who are they for? The person wearing them, or the person to show other people what they are wearing? For example, I use to wear the dog tag of one of my beloved kelpies...I wore it for me, I am sure it wasn't the "fashion", ever. I am allergic to most all metals other than gold, so I had to wear it on a gold chain over the top of clothing. It wasn't a statement, it was just something I needed to have close. I am sure people thought it a bit odd, but it was_ really_ unimportant to me what they thought. But, a piercing...no, I can't imagine "needing" it for my own sake. 

And, I have been to more military social events than I wish to remember. But, they are always kind enough to advise you what the required attire is - per event. I never thought to wear my cowboy boots w a jessica mcclintock on the basis I was a recognized professional and I like my boots.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> I think you and I are talking about the same exact thing..just in another way and it's seeming as though we're having a debate... We both agree that people judge, there's no stopping that..We also agree that just because of one's appearance they may be seen as something they aren't..If the OP wants a piercing, she needs to think about what others who don't know her may think of her..And if she's prepared to take that on, so be it. Get the piercing, I love mine and have a few others..
> 
> My whole point was that someone can have a piercing, be professional, and work in a professional environment.


No, you are right...it seems as if we are debating, we are not. There is no question that the gifts of the most talented person in world are not going to change b/c they go nude or wear a white robe. Its just - why make it harder to "apply" your talent? And, the whole judge thing...that can go in circles, (e.g., why should people be judged that judge, and so on). Fashion is forever changing, so what is "accepted", therefore, is going to be changing. I kind of find it a waste of time. I ordinarily change my clothes when I go to town...out of respect for my family. I am sure they prefer I look "normal", not like a stable bum. Should people judge me and should that reflect on my family? Doesn't matter - they will. Cold fact.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Missy May said:


> No, you are right...it seems as if we are debating, we are not. There is no question that the gifts of the most talented person in world are not going to change b/c they go nude or wear a white robe. Its just - why make it harder to "apply" your talent? And, the whole judge thing...that can go in circles, (e.g., why should people be judged that judge, and so on). Fashion is forever changing, so what is "accepted", therefore, is going to be changing. I kind of find it a waste of time. I ordinarily change my clothes when I go to town...out of respect for my family. I am sure they prefer I look "normal", not like a stable bum. Should people judge me and should that reflect on my family? Doesn't matter - they will. Cold fact.


Yep, you're right..I guess it just depends on how each individual looks at the piercings and tattoos, I completely respect and understand where you're coming from though.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DrumRunner said:


> My whole point was that someone can have a piercing, be professional, and work in a professional environment.


Absolutely correct. The problem how I personally see it those "extras" very well may limit the choices (and offers) when you are looking for the job, which is not the best situation in this economy.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

You are exactly right Kitten Val, I think if it ever came to that point of having a job offer that would be amazing (but I couldn't have my piercing), I'd probably take my piercing out for the exact reason you stated above..Thankfully I don't have to make that decision right now...I did choose to have the nose piercing because when I do take it out you can't even tell it was there. So I won't have a scar on my nose, it will just close and I won't have the piercing anymore.


----------



## mind (Dec 14, 2011)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> Exactly....
> 
> You do not see too many Lawyers, Doctors, Pharmacists, Bankers, Executives or even highly paid Secretaries, Assistants, etc. with visible Tattoos and Piercings.
> But if your life's ambition is to work at McDonalds, Walmart or a Convenience store, then that is someones choice.
> ...


Visible tattoos is the operative word, because there are only a select few areas of ones body not covered by conventional business attire. The only areas one who works in an industry with a conservative dress code cannot tattoo are the hands, neck, and face, because all other areas can be covered during work hours. In fact, unless you're already extensively tattooed, most artists will refuse to tattoo those three areas since they cannot be covered and that inevitably impacts ones life. 

Outside of the most conservative sectors of the job market, the evolving attitude towards tattoos over the past decade has lead to many employers allowing their employees in professional positions to expose tattoos. I know of a number of examples personally where this is the case.

Obviously it's very subjective, but I disagree that tattoos and piercings ruin natural beauty.


----------



## JadenAndGagesMom (Apr 27, 2012)

I would just like to say that there is no artery that close to the surface of the skin. Probably the closest is the carotid in your neck and even to pierce that it would have to be kinda deep. Your parents told you that to scare you out of getting one  just sayin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

As someone who does interview potential employees, heres a couple tidbits you might find interesting.
As i go through the pile of applications, i sort out those whom i think have potential, and those who don't. I look for some very specific talents, skills, and abilities, due to the nature of the position i need to fill.
From those I think might be a good mutual fit, I do a second sorting to separate the best potential from moderate potential, and minimal potential.
I then pick the top 5 for interviews.
The qualities i look for primarily are people who can think for themselves, have initiative, solve problems decisively, good physical dexterity, and professional appearance.
I have interviewed people that had more hardware in their heads than Home Depot and Lowes combined, and those who wouldnt even get pierced ears to save their lives.
Frankly, if it came down to two people with comparable talents, skills, and abilities, and one had facial jewelry and the other not, the one with no jewelry would win out every time.
It comes down to professionalism. 
We have very high profile clients that walk through my department frequently.
Most are very old fashioned, and facial hardware is a severe detriment to presenting a strong professional appearance as a business.
It has little to do with your presentation, and you may be very qualified as a potential employee.
It does, however, put you at a disadvantage in the appearance department, which is a prerequisite in most jobs.
Having a nose ring makes it necessary for you to shine above and beyond what you'd need to offset the appearance aspect.
A client that will be spending hundreds of thousands of dollars with a business wants to be sure that their interests are being served in a very professional manner.
Talent is an unseen asset. Appearance in instantaneous.
Ask yourself HONESTLY, if you were shopping for a $50,000.00 car, and two sales people approached you, dressed identically, but one had a nose ring and the other didn't, which would YOU gravitate to?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

azwantapaint said:


> We have very high profile clients that walk through my department frequently.
> Most are very old fashioned, and facial hardware is a severe detriment to presenting a strong professional appearance as a business.
> It has little to do with your presentation, and you may be very qualified as a potential employee.
> It does, however, put you at a disadvantage in the appearance department, which is a prerequisite in most jobs.
> ...


I give a lot of customer technical briefings and small details do make a tremendous difference/
impact. I always know the customer's dress preference, from suit and tie, to business casual, to casual and dress accordingly. Being 'over dressed' is just as detrimental as under dressed. If I'm presenting to Sprint, I leave my Verizon phone in my office. In my business, we call it "attention to details".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

mind said:


> Obviously it's very subjective, but I disagree that tattoos and piercings ruin natural beauty.


lol..... maybe I am old fashioned, I do not like makeup when put on with a shovel either.... or drowning in that stinky perfume..

Tattoo's, Nose Rings, Heavy Makeup, Stinky Perfume is not attractive to me, Women are Beautiful without all that stuff.

Give me Natural Beauty any day 


.


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

JadenAndGagesMom said:


> I would just like to say that there is no artery that close to the surface of the skin. Probably the closest is the carotid in your neck and even to pierce that it would have to be kinda deep. Your parents told you that to scare you out of getting one  just sayin
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The problem is not piercing the artery it is the infection being really close to the artery. With the piercing that close to it the infection of the piercing if it gets infected can spread to the artery and that makes it very dangerous. A nose piercing however is in a much more vascular area so an infection of that piercing is far less dangerous. That is the reason the artery makes a navel ring dangerous.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I had no problems with my navel piercing. It was more painful than my nose but it never got infected. The worst part is catching the top ball when putting on a shirt. Ouch!!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Piercings done right, on the right person, can be very classy. :wink: I'm going to get a nose stud sometime. I've wanted one for years.

My aunt has had her nose pierced for as long as I've known her (14 years or so), and she is drop-dead gorgeous. She has a great career as a teacher, too. You just have to have good taste and know what looks best on you. Piercings are becoming more and more accepted. I don't think it'll hurt your career opportunities.


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

As someone who interviews people for jobs, I would be more inclined to hire someone with less piercings and visible tattoo's, all things being equal. The extra stuff comes across as a cry for attention. My perception is that the people with that stuff are always around the drama. It may just be my experience but it's how I feel. A discreetly placed tattoo or piercing wouldn't be an issue since it obviously (I hope) would be covered in a job interview. On a personal note, tattoos or piercings can be sexy done right on certain people. They aren't for everyone. Just don't listen to people who say it won't have anything to do with a future employer or potential employer. It will. And you may never know it.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Jessabel said:


> Piercings done right, on the right person, can be very classy. :wink: I'm going to get a nose stud sometime. I've wanted one for years.
> 
> My aunt has had her nose pierced for as long as I've known her (14 years or so), and she is drop-dead gorgeous. She has a great career as a teacher, too. You just have to have good taste and know what looks best on you. Piercings are becoming more and more accepted. I don't think it'll hurt your career opportunities.


To go back to what I asked in an earlier post...who is it for? Does your aunt wear one b/c she needed to see one on herself in the mirror - or is it that she wants other people to see it? Since she is a teacher, is that the audience she wanted to see her piercing, her pupils? 



Bearkiller said:


> As someone who interviews people for jobs, I would be more inclined to hire someone with less piercings and visible tattoo's, all things being equal. The extra stuff comes across as a cry for attention. My perception is that the people with that stuff are always around the drama. It may just be my experience but it's how I feel. A discreetly placed tattoo or piercing wouldn't be an issue since it obviously (I hope) would be covered in a job interview. On a personal note, tattoos or piercings can be sexy done right on certain people. They aren't for everyone. Just don't listen to people who say it won't have anything to do with a future employer or potential employer. It will. And you may never know it.


I agree. To me, it says, "us and them" attitude. Generally, you want an employee that will do the job, unsupervised, that they applied for and are paid to do, not make it an "us (employee) and them (employer)" struggle. Personally, it would eliminate them entirely from consideration as a candidate. Visible tattoos I would consider on a case by case basis (e.g., how visible, what, and for what job). 

Personal "expression" is just super duper, but if you are going to "express" something, expect someone to read it.


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

MM I can't speak for everyone with a piercing but I want one for myself but I know what you mean some people do just want attention. Also just to add this I took my dog to the vet clinic earlier and the tech had a nose piercing and it was hardly noticable and I don't even think my brother noticed it because it was tiny. She still looked very professional and to answer someone earliers question I didn't hesitate at all to leave my dog dog at that clinic because it seemed professional regardless of the nose stud.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I wanted my piercings for myself..Not because anyone else likes or dislikes them..I liked it, thought it was cute, it looks nice, and it just is another way I've "made" myself..If I want to have a little quirk here and there, what's wrong with that? Nothing.. Just because I have piercings doesn't mean I'm begging for attention.. What about women who have their ears pierced? Is that a cry for attention? No, it just looks nice and wearing the different earrings is something that many women enjoy, it's a way of expressing yourself. Same with other piercings..


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Missy May said:


> Okey, Dokey Petoftheday. Thats just a tiny bit more info than I think I can handle.


Her description is exactly what I think of whenever I see a nose ring-a snot stopper.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

It's actually not messy at all, I have always worn a straight bar stud and it's never collected nasty little things at all the entire time I've had the piercing. It doesn't get in the way when my allergies are awful or when I'm sick. It's actually a very clean piercing and one of the easiest to cover up or when someone decides to remove it for good, it will leave little to no scar. If I have mine out you can't even tell it was ever there. 

To me, this is not an awful, gawking, "in your face" and screaming for attention piercing..


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

^ Pretty


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

natisha said:


> ^ Pretty


Thank you. While I did want the piercing and love it, I didn't want anything big on my face..The little stud is just enough to see but not anything that just jumps out at you.


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

I like your stud it's cute!! 


I want one like this though. I like it and I could see how it would look like something just for attention but if I got one I would so where it like this around casual places for me not for anyone else. But it is pretty gaudy looking.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I tried a hoop but it just got on my nerves..it moves a lot and you'll constantly be touching it and messing with it... what ever floats your boat though!


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

If I get one I definitely don't want it to be moving or anything so I can try it and maybe it will work perfectly lol hopefully it would!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

There are smaller hoops that I'm sure wouldn't move as much as one like that in the picture would..They are just as cute but just smaller lol.. To me they look nicer, they fit your face better. The good thing about it though is that you can play around with all types of different rings. At first, until it's healed, you have to wear a curved bar. It's not really curved, more like a straight bar with a turn that holds it in place. Once it's healed, mine was like 3 months or so, you can put all kinds of different stuff in it..I just like the small studs because I have a smaller nose and just play around with the different colors..


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

That's good to know gonna have to try that with the different sizes! I heard it took a while to heal....did yours hurt when it was healing? 

So this is me I hope a nose piercing would look right with my nose 

















Sorry the pics are big -_-


----------



## Smartie2012 (May 31, 2012)

Get a magnetic one.....then you don't have to worry about a hole.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry, I'm going to hijack this thread for a bit. But I need and would like to know if people think this is acceptable. Ok I'm a guy, I've already go a couple of tattoos, tribal Celtic stuff. But I'm thinking of a new one, Lotus flowers on my shoulder and top of my arm. I just like the colours really. And I'd get it done but I think it could be the wrong thing. I've never heard of another guy with a similar tattoo.


----------

